# Elbert County 10 point



## FlatwoodsFlash308 (Oct 28, 2017)

Killed my biggest buck so far yesterday evening about 7 .  very proud of him and couldnt be more thrilled to have been able to harvest this buck.


----------



## onedude (Oct 28, 2017)

That is a great buck! Congratulations!
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## bear claw (Oct 28, 2017)

Great buck congrats


----------



## Duff (Oct 28, 2017)

What a great buck!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice rack, congratulations.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 28, 2017)

Wall-hanger!  Congrats!


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice Buck! Congrats.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 28, 2017)

Now boys, THAT is a great Northeast GA deer! Just showing him to my Mississippi buddy here with me a few days, yes he said same. Nice buck.


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## Echo (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd be proud too! That's a stud of a buck - Congrats!


----------



## MAGA (Nov 2, 2017)

Good buck, congrats


----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## broncos (Jan 29, 2018)

That's a good buck congrats, but is it me or did his antlers switch sides from the first 2 pics to the third.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (May 4, 2018)

That's a fine buck right there. And I think the antlers did switch sides some how. HA.


----------



## Josh B (May 6, 2018)

Even the logo on his shirt switched sides. Wierd


----------

